# RIFLE RIVER FISHING



## Brett Williams

Hello all, 

I just moved here from Oregon this summer, and I need some desperate help.

I am very familiar with steelhead fly fishing. But not the state. I am interested in fishing the Rifle river for fall steel. I have read this is a good time to head out, but I am not sure where the best access/areas are to fish. Im assuming lower river. Could anyone help with parks, pullouts, etc? I would appreciate it a ton. 

I run a fishing youtube channel that a friend of mine share, I would post a video update of the river if I could get information. 

Thanks!


----------



## SJC

Brett Williams said:


> I run a fishing youtube channel that a friend of mine share, I would post a video update of the river if I could get information.


Good luck...


----------



## Greatest hunter in world?

Brett Williams said:


> I run a fishing youtube channel that a friend of mine share, I would post a video update of the river if I could get information.


I don't know how it is in Oregon, but here, people are very possessive of their fishing/hunting honey holes. Even my best friend won't tell me where his best grouse spots are. The thought of some guy finding their best spot and posting it to youtube is a nightmare for most guys on here.

Myself, I don't know anything about that river, but I'd probably just scout it in person. DNR should have a map of launches. Lower reaches are always best for steelhead.


----------



## Brett Williams

Greatest hunter in world? said:


> I don't know how it is in Oregon, but here, people are very possessive of their fishing/hunting honey holes. Even my best friend won't tell me where his best grouse spots are. The thought of some guy finding their best spot and posting it to youtube is a nightmare for most guys on here.
> 
> Myself, I don't know anything about that river, but I'd probably just scout it in person. DNR should have a map of launches. Lower reaches are always best for steelhead.



Okay I will try to check the DNR, thanks for the help!

There is no such thing as "there spot" but I'm sure conventional fisherman are just as protective here as they are in Oregon. A YouTube channel would not ruin spots, I wouldn't release the name


----------



## Scott48080

2 places to try is, one is called pipe line rapids which is off of rifle river trail and my favorite is called high banks (long walk down to river) which is also off of rifle river trail. Once at the water at both places you will find trails that fishermen tend to use. Every year on Dnr’s website they plant about 50,000 at state bridge which is about 10-15 north of these areas. One last place near the mouth is Omer a small city but there’s a great hole right behind the firehouse. Hope this helps as my parents have a place on the rifle river.


----------



## Greatest hunter in world?

Scott48080 said:


> 2 places to try is, one is called pipe line rapids which is off of rifle river trail and my favorite is called high banks (long walk down to river) which is also off of rifle river trail. Once at the water at both places you will find trails that fishermen tend to use. Every year on Dnr’s website they plant about 50,000 at state bridge which is about 10-15 north of these areas. One last place near the mouth is Omer a small city but there’s a great hole right behind the firehouse. Hope this helps as my parents have a place on the rifle river.


Well, there goes the neighborhood lol.


----------



## Scott48080

I have been fishing other rivers (mostly the Muskegon River) and people where nice enough to help me hear and other boards. I truly believe the fishing community should try and help each other, but then again that is the way I was brought up is to help if you can.


----------



## Shoeman

Scott48080 said:


> I have been fishing other rivers (mostly the Muskegon River) and people where nice enough to help me hear and other boards. I truly believe the fishing community should try and help each other, but then again that is the way I was brought up is to help if you can.


Nice thought, but the Rifle has limited access and "the fishing community" might be unwilling to share this on-line! 

Some guys might remember the "no booze, no back-talk" guy......

Anyone sharing more than was posted above is a fool!


----------



## Fishndude

Use Google Maps. Everywhere a road dead-ends at the river is a likely place to explore. This is an easy river to wade. Nuff said by this guy.


----------



## ridgewalker

Greatest hunter in world? said:


> Well, there goes the neighborhood lol.


That looks like sucker fishing time or salmon snagging, oh I mean jigging time.


----------



## ridgewalker

Shoeman said:


> Nice thought, but the Rifle has limited access and "the fishing community" might be unwilling to share this on-line!
> 
> Some guys might remember the "no booze, no back-talk" guy......
> 
> Anyone sharing more than was posted above is a fool!


There are more access points than one might think. I would suggest a float trip. Anchor above the holes or as suggested above, and bottom bounce from the shallow side. I live, fish, and hunt along this river and have for over 50 years. The DNR/state has some fine access on this river.


----------



## Greatest hunter in world?

Scott48080 said:


> I have been fishing other rivers (mostly the Muskegon River) and people where nice enough to help me hear and other boards. I truly believe the fishing community should try and help each other, but then again that is the way I was brought up is to help if you can.


I'm just busting your balls.


----------



## Scott48080

Greatest hunter in world? said:


> Well, there goes the neighborhood lol.


Love it, at least I know some people have a sense of humor here.


----------



## Scott48080

Fishndude said:


> Use Google Maps. Everywhere a road dead-ends at the river is a likely place to explore. This is an easy river to wade. Nuff said by this guy.


 it’ll be ok


----------



## Scott48080

Shoeman said:


> Nice thought, but the Rifle has limited access and "the fishing community" might be unwilling to share this on-line!
> 
> Some guys might remember the "no booze, no back-talk" guy......
> 
> Anyone sharing more than was posted above is a fool!


Help someone out, it’s a long river, you’d be a fool not to (karma).


----------



## Scott48080

Brett Williams said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just moved here from Oregon this summer, and I need some desperate help.
> 
> I am very familiar with steelhead fly fishing. But not the state. I am interested in fishing the Rifle river for fall steel. I have read this is a good time to head out, but I am not sure where the best access/areas are to fish. Im assuming lower river. Could anyone help with parks, pullouts, etc? I would appreciate it a ton.
> 
> I run a fishing youtube channel that a friend of mine share, I would post a video update of the river if I could get information.
> 
> Thanks!


You really some have some of these guys and at least 2 women fired up!


----------



## SJC

Scott48080 said:


> I have been fishing other rivers (mostly the Muskegon River) and people where nice enough to help me hear and other boards. I truly believe the fishing community should try and help each other, but then again that is the way I was brought up is to help if you can.


I can't believe I found so many fishing spots before the internet and it's helpers came along...


----------



## Brett Williams

Scott48080 said:


> 2 places to try is, one is called pipe line rapids which is off of rifle river trail and my favorite is called high banks (long walk down to river) which is also off of rifle river trail. Once at the water at both places you will find trails that fishermen tend to use. Every year on Dnr’s website they plant about 50,000 at state bridge which is about 10-15 north of these areas. One last place near the mouth is Omer a small city but there’s a great hole right behind the firehouse. Hope this helps as my parents have a place on the rifle river.



Thank you a TON for the help, much appreciated.


----------



## Brett Williams

Greatest hunter in world? said:


> Well, there goes the neighborhood lol.



hahahahahaha


----------



## Greatest hunter in world?

ridgewalker said:


> That looks like sucker fishing time or salmon snagging, oh I mean jigging time.


That's supposedly trout opener in Missouri.

I been to the trout opener on the White River in Arkansas, in some sections it's like that.


----------

